# Frage zu Ankern



## fx001 (5. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich nutze ein CMS-System.

Da ich meine Seite sehr Bildlastig gestaltet habe, soll der Text unterhalb des Bildes erst mal nicht sichtbar sein. Damit man den text aber nicht übersehen kann, habe ich einen kleinen Butten in die  Bilder gebaut, der den Text automatisch anscrollen soll.

Auf der Startseite funktioniert alles wie gewollt. Ich habe das Wort, das angesprungen werden soll mit <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/..." name="textsprung"> deklariert. Der Button, der den Sprung auslösen soll habe ich mit <a href="#textsprung"> deklariert.

Auf der Startseite funktioniert das wie gewünscht.
Gehe ich nun in eine Unterseite und klicke auf den Butten springt der auf den Text der Startseite und nicht auf den Text der Unterseite?

Was mache ich falsch?

http://www.rechteck.net


----------



## sheel (5. November 2011)

Hi

warum ist im a ein href drin?
Weg damit.


----------



## fx001 (5. November 2011)

Hey, ich denke mal du meinst das href welches den Zielort bestimmt. Da hatte das Ziel zufällig sowieso ein <a> tag. Habs jetzt ausserhalb davor gesetzt <a name="textsprung">
Und den Button mit <a href="#textsprung"> beschrieben. 
Leider immernoch das selbe ergebnis. Ich gehe in ein Unterprojekt und der springt den Text der Startseite an?! Woher nimmt der die Zieldaten? 
Wenn Du das href beim Button meintest und das weg soll, weiss ich nicht wie ich es schreiben soll?


----------



## sheel (5. November 2011)

Da ist ModRewrite im Einsatz, oder?
Sicher, dass die Regexp mit dem #... klarkommen?

edit: Frage zurückgezogen, die Regexp kommen damit klar.
Hmmm...


----------



## CPoly (5. November 2011)

Entweder du löschst das base Tag


```
<base href="http://www.rechteck.net/">
```

Oder du musst auch dem Anker einen Pfad von der Wurzel aus geben.



Übrigens ist das veraltet.


```
<!--Vorher-->
<a name="textsprung"></a>

<!--Nachher-->
<div class="inhalt" id="textsprung">
```


----------

